# Tchaikovsky's operas



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

The best Tchaikovsky you can get, the real one, the authentic....The Russian Tchaikovsky far from his ballets wich were merely created for "eating"...His operas were huge!
I have his 10 operas and the few excerpts from Undine...


To be followed by you. 


Martin Pitchon



:tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I hope to Eugen Onegin next year here at the DNO with the RCO and Mariss Janssons


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

DNO? RCO? Marrris Janssons (Oslo?)
Sorry, I guess I don't understand you. 



Evgeñi Onieguin is a wonderful opera but just one among ten, what else do you know?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

If nobody objects, could this thread be merged with the Russian Opera thread in the opera forum? I'm getting really interested in Russian opera & don't want to miss any information.

Thanks


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Dno is the dutch opera company,

Rco is the royal concertgebouw orchestra, Mariss Janssons is the current chief-conductor.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Merge? U menya nyet problem na kak?*

Merge? I have no problem but how? Russian opera is extremely "big", It is like making a merge of Verdi and Rossini because they are Italian!!!!! WE cannot mix Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky....Can we? I think that anyhow nobody knows many operas by Tchaikovsky...this thred won't be very popular maybe...I know. I love Tchaikovsky's operas and if I find one or two people that like like me Tchaikovsky's operas (not just Evgeni Onieguin and the spade queen) I'll be happy!!!!!!!

:trp:

Martin


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

sospiro said:


> If nobody objects, could this thread be merged with the Russian Opera thread in the opera forum? I'm getting really interested in Russian opera & don't want to miss any information.
> 
> Thanks


I haven't merged it with the Russian opera thread since talk specifically about Tchaikovsky's operas deserves a thread of it's own I think. I have however moved the thread to the opera board.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Merge? I have no problem but how? Russian opera is extremely "big", It is like making a merge of Verdi and Rossini because they are Italian!!!!! WE cannot mix Prokofiev and Tchaikovsky....Can we? I think that anyhow nobody knows many operas by Tchaikovsky...this thred won't be very popular maybe...I know. I love Tchaikovsky's operas and if I find one or two people that like like me Tchaikovsky's operas (not just Evgeni Onieguin and the spade queen) I'll be happy!!!!!!!
> 
> :trp:
> 
> Martin


Well, it's more a question of exposure, since the only two I know (and own DVDs of both) are indeed Eugene Onegin and The Queen of Spades. But since these are both phenomenal operas, I'd be more than willing to get to know more of his operas.

Do make recommendations - can you give as a list of your favorites, in order of preference? And maybe suggest available DVDs?

Buddy, I often appreciate your knowledge of Russian operas and ask for recommendations, but then you seem to always ignore the request. I wonder what's wrong.


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> The best Tchaikovsky you can get, the real one, the authentic....The Russian Tchaikovsky far from his ballets wich were merely created for "eating"...His operas were huge!
> I have his 10 operas and the few excerpts from Undine...
> 
> To be followed by you.
> ...


I hate to say this, but I am not even sure if Eugene Onegin and The Queen of Spades can be put on the same level as Boris Godunov, let alone be considered great masterpieces like Tchaikovsky's Symphonies, Ballets, Concertos, etc. My feeling from watching Eugene Onegin and The Queen of Spades is that Tchaikovsky's operas are like Schubert's operas; they are full of good music but lacks the drama you can get from a Wagner or Verdi opera, so large parts of his operas are quite boring and a pain to last through. So I have to disagree with your opinion that the best Tchaikovsky you can get are his operas; the best Tchaikovsky you can get is IMHO his Symphonies 4-6.


----------



## Lipatti (Oct 9, 2010)

I have tickets for Eugene Onegin on 20th December with Vasily Ladyuk in the title role. I loved Pushkin's poem, and I haven't attended the opera in 15 years, so I'm very excited.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Lipatti said:


> I have tickets for Eugene Onegin on 20th December with Vasily Ladyuk in the title role. I loved Pushkin's poem, and I haven't attended the opera in 15 years, so I'm very excited.


Great. I hope you have a fabulous evening.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Also, in addition to all discrediting his operas that's going on here I would like to add that they are not so Russian in character as some say. Just because they are based on works by famous Russian poet doesn't mean anything. 

And Onegin has pretty dull libretto - there is lot of music set up for scenes and words that are not musical at all, vide most of first act until appearance of Onegin and Lensky.

Not bad opera though, same with others. It's just they are not great masterpieces.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

This is where I differ: I normally dislike the childish drama and bazzare plots of most opera, but absolutely love the music........Yes, the music and a few cherished moments are why I listen to opera!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Ok, guys...*

Enough of speaking about the more known operas...

Opritchnik is a Master Piece! It is Tchaikovsky's Boris Godunov but complete...Nobody but him completed this opera...No help. Pure Russian soul! It is a difficult opera not as easy as Onieguin or Pikovaya dama (the queen of spades), no kids singing easy songs either, just drama! and History! Genuine Russian history by the time of Ivan the terrible who had some gentlement fighting for him in a kind of colony called Opritchnina.
You also have Mazeppa (Pushkin), history of the Pugatchov revolution.
You have (with some French influence) the maid of Orleans (Jean d'arc).
Yolantha, his last opera (quite short).

The enchanteres is his worst opera (I don't like it so much)
The Voyevoda is terrific, it is it (officially) his first opera
Cherevichki (Gogol) a wonderful master piece! a comedy...Funny, great

Here some examples:





















Listen at this, below!!!!!!






Furthermore, you can buy all these awesome DVDs.

Sincerely,

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, now you have delivered! Solid recommendations!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*thank you*

I am in love with Russia and Russia is in love with Tchaikovsky...LOL

No many people know that Tchaikovsky was a guy who loved music for scene (i.e. opera),

Evgeny Onieguin is dull for people who haven't read the novel in verse by Pushkin. It is awesome. I read all Gogol, 97% of Pushkin production, 45% of Dostoyevsky, 80% of Turgeniev...This helps a lot to better understand Russian music. Cherevichki (the slippers) is based on Gogol's short story: Noch peried rozhdestvom (the Chirstmas eve) and it is funny

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Eve_(Gogol)

From this Rimsky-Korsakov composed afterwards the opera _Christmas Eve _and Tchaikovsky composed before _Cherevichk_i (he referred to the slippers that the capricious Oksana asked to Vakula).

I consider that I know a bit about Russian opera.
Take a look of my collection...

http://www3.bell.net/svp1/

I am jealous of myself! LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

We can merge this site with Russian opera, just I don't know how to do it. Or maybe Russian opera is Too big. We should have a site for Rimsky-Korsakov's (15) operas, Prokofiev's operas (10), Tchaikovsky's (10).

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> We can merge this site with Russian opera, just I don't know how to do it. Or maybe Russian opera is Too big. We should have a site for Rimsky-Korsakov's (15) operas, Prokofiev's operas (10), Tchaikovsky's (10).
> 
> Martin


As jhar26 said I was mistaken to suggest merging the Tchaikovsky thread with the Russian Opera thread as it deserves it's sole thread.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ok for me. I love enough Tchaikovsky to speak for a lifetime!

LOL

I have started this thread....I didn't suggest the merge...but maybe I don't mind.

for me:

we'll need a thread for every one of this composers in terms of JUST OPERA:

Tchaikovsky: 10 operas
Rimsky-Korsakov: 15 operas
Prokofiev: 10 operas
Glinka : 2 operas...but he is the SOURCE!!!!!!!!

Dargomizhsky, Rachmaninov, Arensky, Shaporin opera output is smaller...


Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn. More spam. Even though this time it does look like useful information, but it still goes against the spirit of this forum.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Gdie Ia magu kupit eta?*

This is not necessarily spam...I've got a huge collection of old singers: Lemeshev, Kozlovsky, and many others... Please no more!!!!! Not interested in this but maybe in Morozko opera (Krasev) where can I listen a bit (or at least have some comments) and eventually buy it?

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> This is not necessarily spam...I've got a huge collection of old singers: Lemeshev, Kozlovsky, and many others... Please no more!!!!! Not interested in this but maybe in Morozko opera (Krasev) where can I listen a bit (or at least have some comments) and eventually buy it?
> 
> Martin Pitchon


It's spam. Look at how the descriptions sound commercial, and look at the number of posts this user has had.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*commercial*

Commercial? maye a bit...but when I mention a CD on amazon.com...it is commercial, of course I have no benefits suggesting you a CD...

I don't mind...But I went to the site and saw many 1930's singers. A friend of mine made me a copy from about 30 singers, 30 CDs...No more please!!!!!! LOL

Old recordings...

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Commercial? maye a bit...but when I mention a CD on amazon.com...it is commercial, of course I have no benefits suggesting you a CD...
> 
> I don't mind...But I went to the site and saw many 1930's singers. A friend of mine made me a copy from about 30 singers, 30 CDs...No more please!!!!!! LOL
> 
> ...


You know, the hallmark of spammers is the posting history. You get people (or more likely, bots, as you can see the exact same post in other websites if you google the first phrase of the post) whose *very first post* in this site is some UNSOLICITED long commercial-sounding speech about something or some website and they do insist that the thing can be purchased, just click on this link, etc.

What are the odds that this kind of post is someone's legitimate first contact with a web site?

Much more likely, the very first post of a legit user is something like "Hi guys, I like classical music and a friend told me about this site, I've just joined and I'd love to participate of some of the discussions, here are my preferred composers:" etc.

You get someone registered today, posting count 1, and the post is about "buy this and that" - it doesn't take much to realize it's spam. And these posting counts remain low because these spammers get spotted and taken down by the administrators.

So, most of the time the article being pitched is something stupid and unrelated to the topic here (one of these days it was some hair accessory, another day it was underwear). But sometimes the article is a book about opera, or a website that sells opera recordings.

Like I said, it may even be useful information, but it's still spam therefore it is a violation of the spirit and the rules of this site.

It is completely different when a _bona fide _member like you and me makes a recommendation, and says it's available on this or that site. This is meant to be a service to the other users who may be inquiring about that opera, etc.

The main difference is that there is no vested interest.

When I recommend an opera available on Amazon.com or House of Opera or Premier Opera, I don't make a single cent on the sale if the other user then goes and purchases it. That's not spam.

What the guy was doing was spam.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Could be.

And of course I have no interests in my recommendations. I have my job. LOL I teach Spanish and French.

I wrote a letter to the guy asking for the opera Morozko...he wasn't clear, it's not yet published...Maybe you are right...He is a professional spammer....LOL.

Changing the subject:

- which operas you know by Tchaikovsky?
- which one(s) you like the best?
- which ones do you have: CD, DVD

- Do you have Undine? (a few excerpts, maybe)

Sincerely.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

1. Eugene Onegin, Pique Dame, Mazeppa, Iolanta, The Maid of Orleans.

2. Eugene Onegin and Iolanta.

3. I used to have Eugene Onegin, Pique Dame, Mazeppa and Iolanta on CD before my collection was destroyed in a fire. Now I have only Onegin on DVD.

- Iolanta includes some very beautiful music!

- You obviously mean Tchaikovsky's Undine, which I have never heard; the only Undine I even knew about is Lortzing's. The same plot?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Could be.
> 
> And of course I have no interests in my recommendations. I have my job. LOL I teach Spanish and French.
> 
> ...


Me, only Eugene Onegin and Pique Dame. Both are DVDs, the first one is the recent Met production, and the second one an old Kirov (Mariinski) production. I like the former more.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Undine...I was looking for this for about three years. I found 5 excerpts in two CDs. They are awesome! They guy burned this opera...Stupidnye durak!!!!!!!

LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*New DVD you should have!!!!!!*

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-C...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292458748&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-M...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292458785&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-G...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292458815&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-N...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292458844&sr=1-1

All these operas are wonderful! The enchantress is a bit less exciting but still...

Good night - spakoie notche!

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-C...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292458748&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-M...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292458785&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


Have you seen all these DVDS?

I thought about the first one but the production got such awful reviews in the British newspapers that I never considered getting the DVD.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Have you seen all these DVDS?*


```
Have you seen all these DVDS?

I thought about the first one but the production got such awful reviews in the British newspapers that I never considered getting the DVD.
```
Absolutely and more than once.

I love these operas.

The last one I don't have it yet (The enchantress), it was a pre-order.

About Cherevichki I have a Russian version better but not good image...(Premiere opera)

It's the second time you make questions like that...You have nothing else to do? Well don't do it here.

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> ```
> Have you seen all these DVDS?
> 
> I thought about the first one but the production got such awful reviews in the British newspapers that I never considered getting the DVD.
> ...


There's no need to be rude. You have a tendency to make sweeping statements without backing them up, so I was asking a genuine question, to get more of your opinion of the DVD, which has had bad reviews. I gather that you recommend the operas, which is interesting, but I wanted to know whether this version specifically is worth getting.

I don't appreciate being told to get off a forum where I have been posting amicably and without trouble for over a year, for simply asking for information.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> There's no need to be rude. You have a tendency to make sweeping statements without backing them up, so I was asking a genuine question, to get more of your opinion of the DVD, which has had bad reviews. I gather that you recommend the operas, which is interesting, but I wanted to know whether this version specifically is worth getting.
> 
> I don't appreciate being told to get off a forum where I have been posting amicably and without trouble for over a year, for simply asking for information.


I second what Natalie said. She is one of the kindest members here; there is no need to be rude to her (or to anybody else for that matter). And if she left this forum, it would be a great loss for all of us.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am so sorry...maybe I made a mistake...somebody asked me loooking at my collection "do you have time to listen all that?" Was she? I'm sorry I thought she was.

About the DVds you should be more especific.

The Cherevichki one is from London, it is not the best but: it is in Russian, you have subtitles, the sound is ok, the interpretation is quite good.

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-C...=sr_1_10?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1292548148&sr=1-10

Orleans maiden:

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-G...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292548245&sr=1-1

awesome wuld be the only word I could use.

Mazeppa:

It's not my favourite opera...But the version is good:

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-M...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292548303&sr=1-1

The Enchantress: this is one of the weaker operas by Tchaikovsky, it is a preorder then I have no idea about the version.

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-N...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292548366&sr=1-1

Natalie doesn't say which DVD has bad critics I think.

I love all the DVDs I mention...Maybe I'm not very demanding and I am glad I could have them.

You also have Yolanta...I found a copy for 7$ at Premiere opera...The image is not great but the opera is so so...anyhow.

I didn't want to be rude.

I appologise.

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

She did mention that it was the first one, this one, that got the bad reviews. But I'm glad that you have apologized.:tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> She did mention that it was the first one, this one, that got the bad reviews. But I'm glad that you have apologized.:tiphat:


Yes I did, but maybe I should have been more specific. And it was not me that made the other remark, I'm too busy trying get through my own collection to worry about other people's.

Anyway, apology accepted. Mazeppa was already on my wishlist, despite my first and only experience of it being a truly abysmal Brit-trash production in the 80s at English National Opera where two-thirds of the audience left at the first interval and the booing made la Scala look like a dowager's tea party.

And I'll look into the others, as like many others on this thread I was only familiar with Eugen Onegin and Pique Dame.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

cherevichki's DVD is not bad....The music is wonderful, the characters are funny...not the best.

I have another version. A home-made recording of a wonderful version by Gennady Rozhdestvensky I bough many years ago at "The house of opera", it was a VHS unfinished (they refunded me) that I transferred to DVD..The image is not awful nor perfect...But the orchestra is extremelly solid (I bought the same version on CD).

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-C...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1292609094&sr=1-1

I don't know how to put pictures here....

I love this opera. Is the only funny opera Tchaikovsky ever composed. Not just said by me.

Thank you for your forgiveness...

Martin


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Just you wait! I have ordered them all... Let's see if I get them before Christmas.


----------



## curzon (Dec 1, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Also, in addition to all discrediting his operas that's going on here I would like to add that they are not so Russian in character as some say. Just because they are based on works by famous Russian poet doesn't mean anything.
> 
> And Onegin has pretty dull libretto - there is lot of music set up for scenes and words that are not musical at all, vide most of first act until appearance of Onegin and Lensky.
> 
> Not bad opera though, same with others. It's just they are not great masterpieces.


Totally disagree with you on all counts. The chordal sequences in both operas could only be slavic. Persoanlly I much prefer Pique Dame to Onegin but that's just my taste.

Sebastian


----------



## curzon (Dec 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am in love with Russia and Russia is in love with Tchaikovsky...LOL
> 
> No many people know that Tchaikovsky was a guy who loved music for scene (i.e. opera),
> 
> ...


I've never found a translation of Onegin which doesn't come over as ridiculous - something to do with the clunking rhymes! I imagine it's much better in Russian. Love the short story of Quen of Spades, though

Sebastian


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> The chordal sequences in both operas could only be slavic.


 Some. Still, two most famous excerpts from Onegin are... waltz and polonaise.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I know Yevgeny Onegin,Pique Dame, Mazeppa, The Enchantress,Iolanta, and The Maid of Orleans from recordings,CD and LP, and have seen Yevgeny Onegin and Pique Dame.
I enjoy all of them, and each has its own merits and possibly faults.
Onegin doesn't have much action, but the music is goegeous and touching.
Pique Dame does have some action and ample dramatic punch; it's powerful stuff .
I got familiar with the Enchantress many years ago from an old Melodiya /CBS LP ,and think it's quite underrated. The plot may be somewhat hokey, but it works dramatically somehow, and there is some powerful and haunting music in it. I hope Gergiev and the Maryinsky will revive and record it soemtime soon. 
The Maid of Orleans is rather Meyerbeerish in style at times, but it too has some fine music,and I'd also like to see Gergiev revive and record it.
I 've been listening to the Gergiev/Kirov CD on Philips of Pique Dame which I borrowed from my library, and as far as I'm concerned, this performance is the real thing; it doesn't get better than this.
I also have the DG recording of Mazeppa with Jarvi senior conducting, and this is excellent,too.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> Just you wait! I have ordered them all... Let's see if I get them before Christmas.


I'm so glad for you...You'll ve amazed! Merry Christmas!!!!

About Onieguin, this is a long poem in Russian, I read it in Spanish (my mother tonge and it was really different. I bought it in Russian but my Russian is still not very good, but all Russian people told me that this is music in words and I believe it. It is wonderful. Alexandre Pushkin died in a duel as Lensky did. Wow!!! Did you know that?

YOU have to read it in the real language to appreciate that...I don't like when English people criticize that so hardly...they didn't read it in Russian...Let's read Shakespeare in French or in Finnish, is not the same!!!! Understand? paniemai?

sincerely

Martin


----------



## curzon (Dec 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm so glad for you...You'll ve amazed! Merry Christmas!!!!
> 
> About Onieguin, this is a long poem in Russian, I read it in Spanish (my mother tonge and it was really different. I bought it in Russian but my Russian is still not very good, but all Russian people told me that this is music in words and I believe it. It is wonderful. Alexandre Pushkin died in a duel as Lensky did. Wow!!! Did you know that?
> 
> ...


To clarify I was not criticising the poem merely the English translations which, to my ears, make it sound trivial because the rhymes are so forced. I know, from my Russian acquaintances, that reading Pushkin in Russian is the only real way to appreciate it. Unfortunately my russian is limited to a few words...

Sebastian


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Thank you Sebastien*

I really thank you the fact that you are nor denigrating the great Pushkin, considered as the Russian Shakespeare in Russia. I speak Russian...I mean I can speak Russian quite well...But I cannot read Pushkin yet...I have the book...I could read just a little bit and it is like eating a juicy apple...The rhymes are wow!

The big difference is the queen of spades is not a poem...that's why it is easer to translate. In Russian is called Pikovaya dama (The queen of pique) following the French cards.

I think it is quite interesting to read the books...Of course I won't read the Schiller's drama "Jeanne d'Arc" or The Orleans maiden in order to better understand Tchaikovsky's opera...I don't enjoy Schiller nor Goethe...books...

I read 100% of Gogol;
95% of Pushkin.....I couldn't get some works...
50% of Dostoyevsky
72% of Turgeniev
10% of Tchekhov
no Tolstoi ( I tried but I couldn't)

I read all this in Spanish many many years ago...After I went to Russia twice....

To be followed.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Lipatti (Oct 9, 2010)

So, yesterday evening I was at the opera house for the first time in over 10 years and attended Eugene Onegin. And I loved it.

Needless to say, the opera doesn't capture the entire genius of Pushkin's poem, with all its tongue-in-cheek writing spiced with funny autobiographical and social-political references, and focuses instead on the love story of the four main characters. It could've easily have turned into a simple, cheesy romantic melodrama - like the British movie with Ralph Fiennes and Liv Tyler (I think) - but this opera does its job much better when it comes to portraying the desperate and flawed nature of the main characters, much helped by the beautiful, subtle orchestration (this is actually some of the best music I've heard from Tchaikovsky, on par with his best symphonies).

The production itself was much better than I could've hoped for. Very traditional, Russian-like settings, full of details and often ingenious use of the chorus. The two main singers (Vasily Ladyuk and Valeria Stenkina) were also very good. Good singing, and good Russian (they were both Russians, after all). My only issue, if I had to name one, was that the mezzosoprano singing Olga's part was too often drowned by the orchestra, but hey - I won't complain.

All in all, a fantastic experience!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lipatti,

I am so glad you have enjoyed Onieguin...It's a wonderful opera.

Today I received my new DVD from Amazon.ca, Cherodeika (the enchateress), the image seems not so good but the singers are great and I have subtitles in Russian that I greatly appreciate in order to follow the opera properly.

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-N...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292946192&sr=1-1

Merry Christmas and happy new year.

S novi gadom!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

is this group in force?

You never know here. Moderators don't do their job.

I am sorry guys...if I were your boss, I'd say YOU ARE FIRED!

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> is this group in force?
> 
> You never know here. Moderators don't do their job.
> 
> ...


What exactly are you talking about?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> is this group in force?
> 
> You never know here. Moderators don't do their job.
> 
> ...


Yes, what are you talking about? What moderation job has not been done?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> is this group in force?
> 
> You never know here. Moderators don't do their job.
> 
> ...


Well, let's hope for your sake that we won't "do our job" now. :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

```
is this group in force?

You never know here. Moderators don't do their job.

I am sorry guys...if I were your boss, I'd say YOU ARE FIRED!

Martin
```
You don't know what I am talking about?

Neither do I , guys.

I'm sorry. Neither do I.

I apologize...maybe the message was for another situation. I read myself and I couldn't understand it! I'm getting very old.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have to think this group is over...I am sad about that...but of course, who cares? Who cares about another huiman been if he/she is not from your family nor your friend? 

OK.

I think we lost something really good here.

Martin


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I have to think this group is over...I am sad about that...but of course, who cares? Who cares about another huiman been if he/she is not from your family nor your friend?
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...


I recommend a visit to a psychiatrist.
You seem to have a few screws loose in your brain.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Thank you*


```
I recommend a visit to a psychiatrist.
You seem to have a few screws loose in your brain.
```
Are you going to pay for it? I think I really need one....

Thank you so much, send a cheque.

Martin

P.S. I'm pretty sure you want to suggest me yours...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I have to think this group is over...I am sad about that...but of course, who cares? Who cares about another huiman been if he/she is not from your family nor your friend?
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...


I think this must be an emotionally manipulative way of bumping up a thread that doesn't provoke much interest except in the OP.

Of course an alternative would be to post a really interesting and enlightening comment about the original topic. Give it a try.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The enchantress...a boring opera?*

I bought this DVD.

I am used to watching opera DVDs while walking/running on my treadmill.... I watched many many....But the enchantress is not painless....It is very boring, the first hour or 50 minutes is ok, the music is beautiful, very Tchaikovsky like...but after when they start with jealousy and stuff, it becomes boring...I had the CDs but I confess I have never listened to it completely, just the first cd...The music is heavy so is the text (translated).

Martin, disappointed.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I bought this DVD.
> 
> I am used to watching opera DVDs while walking/running on my treadmill.... I watched many many....But the enchantress is not painless....It is very boring, the first hour or 50 minutes is ok, the music is beautiful, very Tchaikovsky like...but after when they start with jealousy and stuff, it becomes boring...I had the CDs but I confess I have never listened to it completely, just the first cd...The music is heavy so is the text (translated).
> 
> Martin, disappointed.


Ok, getting better.

What is boring about it?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> ```
> I recommend a visit to a psychiatrist.
> You seem to have a few screws loose in your brain.
> ```
> ...


The check is in the mail.
Anything for the cause.
Maybe the doctor can cure your obsession for Russian opera.
Everybody else in this forum would feel really relieved if the treatment worked.
I say this for your sake, of course [Almaviva wears his angel outfit, and crosses his fingers]


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The enchantress*


```
Ok, getting better.

What is boring about it?
```
I guess is not the best version ever...it is old but the DVD is new (last month)










He was happy while composing this opera...sometimes happiness can harm? LOL

How can I explain boring? Boring being the opposite to interesting or exciting like Evgeny Onieguin or Pikovaia dama or Opritchnik or Orleanskaya Debushka

Mazeppa is a bit boring too I guess...The story is a bit stupid too (I read Pushkin book too)

Yes, I am obssessive with Russian opera...No shrink wants to treat me...But my wife loves me anyhow...I love her even more than Russian opera.

We have been married for 33 years.

Martin

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> How can I explain boring? Boring being the opposite to interesting or exciting like Evgeny Onieguin or Pikovaia dama or Opritchnik or Orleanskaya Debushka
> 
> Mazeppa is a bit boring too I guess...The story is a bit stupid too (I read Pushkin book too)


Well, maybe the plot is trite or lacking in dramatic tension; the characters undevelopped; the libretto ill-written or unconvincing; the music unoriginal, not emotionally inspiring, harmonically simple, badly orchestrated; the production hohum; the costumes ugly; the set bare; the staging minimal; the acting full of stock gestures; the conducting uninspired; the singing off pitch; the singers ugly.

Just saying something is boring, is boring.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Natalie*


```
Well, maybe the plot is trite or lacking in dramatic tension; the characters undevelopped; the libretto ill-written or unconvincing; the music unoriginal, not emotionally inspiring, harmonically simple, badly orchestrated; the production hohum; the costumes ugly; the set bare; the staging minimal; the acting full of stock gestures; the conducting uninspired; the singing off pitch; the singers ugly.

Just saying something is boring, is boring. 
__________________
Natalie
```
It is just MY opinion. You can juge by yourself maybe

this is not so bad:






the music is good music...

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-S...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1295388783&sr=1-2

choose your scene...the first 55 minutes are great...after..it becomes...down...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The only funny opera by Tchaikovsky*

This is a wonderful opera, this version is not perfect, the comments are rather not good, but this version is available on amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/Tchaikovsky-C...1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1295811320&sr=1-1-spell

Cherevichki, a short story by Gogol. Rimsky-Korsakov composed later an opera on the very same subject (Christmas eve), the story is awesome and funny.

A better version could be find at:

the house of the opera, I think.

Martin


----------

